# OM Glass Globe Vaporizer Attachment



## adamr (Jun 10, 2013)

I was going to purchase the Globe/dome thing from this site called www.HeadiMedies.com I was seeing if any of you guys have herd anything about this site. I basically wanted to know if it was legit bc it seems like a better price than other sites.


----------

